# Look for PBP or PBem Call of Cthulhu d20



## Evil Josef (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey howdy, folks!

I was wondering if anyone out there was currently running a game of Call of Cthulhu (d20 rules, of course) over the internet.  You can mail me at josefaaron@earthlink.net if you have any relevant information concerning such.

Thanks!


----------

